# Oh, Ender's Game. How I love you.



## Perpetual♥blockage (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you just read it in class?

Ender's Game is one of my favorite works, but I'm sorry to say that I just can't get into the rest of the series. Although I've heard the Bean saga is rather good, and considering the movie is tying both Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow, I'd better read it.


----------



## Perpetual♥blockage (Sep 24, 2007)

Nah, the first time I read the whole thing was when I was like twelve. I've read it about thirty million times since then.
Card is the absolute master of making his characters undeniably human.

Have you ever read Speaker For The Dead? It is also pretty excellent, though not quite so excellent as Ender's Game.


Also: My favorite joke







Heh heh heh.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried reading Speaker For The Dead, but I couldn't get past all the cutsiness in the beginning.


----------



## Perpetual♥blockage (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't remember. =/

Speaker makes me cry a whole lot in parts so it must be good. Not Ender's Game good, but definitely worth reading.
A lot of it is about what people thousands of years later perceive Ender as.

They say something like how the original Speaker was the best human being who ever lived, but Ender the Xenocide was the worst.
That *killed* me.


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it started with a Family Tree and then the rather bland prologue concerning Portugese colonization of Lusitania.(sp?) 

Then it went off to the native children playing and doing summersaults and what not in what could have fooled me as an After-School Special blurb. I just couldn't get through the rest.

Although I've read all the notes and such on SFTD, Xenocide and Children of the Mind, so I have a pretty good idea of what happens.

I just think Card got a little carried away, as Ender's Game ended perfectly. Just the scene alone where the buggers recreate the giant and the playground got to me enough. I think that spoke wonders.


----------



## Perpetual♥blockage (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhhhh :] The buggers were awesome.


I usually just skim the lame stuff like that, yeah. Just enough to make sure I know what it's about.

I'm reading Xenocide right now, though, and I'm pretty sure there is no way you can get all the bizarre complexities and stuff in it without having actually read it. Card is a seriously weird dude. He created a religion that seems like it's almost based on OCD and basically believes that everything going on has to be the "will of the Gods" so they can't even question it.

Also it seems like he was getting a whole lot of irony out of his system when he wrote it.


----------



## therealdrag0 (Oct 6, 2007)

word up to OP. Its soo good. And Enders Shadow is great as well.


----------

